# Duke having surgery tomorrow



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sending good wishes. 
Max had a lipoma removed last year - he was running around the next day, in spite of my efforts to keep him quiet.
Duke will be fine. (Praying)


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoe and Gracie had a fatty tumor removed which was the size of a small cantaloupe and like Max above they were fine the day. Just keep a good check on Duke as those types of tumors tend to reappear and if you get them early it's got to be better than letting them grow, bc they seem to grow fast. 
Thinking of Duke


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck with Duke's surgery tomorrow. Where is the lump? I'll be thinking about him tomorrow and will say a prayer for an easy surgery and quick recovery.

My two middle goldens had benign lipomas on their side and chest and they were home the same day and no complications and little to no restrictions. The lipoma never returned for them. Harley had the infiltrative lipoma on his front leg and had staples that ran the entire length of the limb and he had to be kept on a lead, no stairs, no jumping on furniture for two weeks until the staples were out. He had this surgery three times and it was not easy because he felt good and wanted to run etc. I took my bed apart and had just the mattress on the floor so he was able to just walk onto the bed!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Will be keeping You, and Duke in my thoughts tomorrow. Please update us when you can. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Duke (and Charlie too)!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts will be with you tomorrow for Duke's surgery. Will watch for updates.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You have it. I have gone thru this worry and all was fine and it will be for your Duke as well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts across for Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I dropped Duke off about an hour ago. He did not want to stay. That about broke my heart. He was shaking so hard I had to walk him to the back area and then he tried to hide behind my knees again.

He knew something was up when I tried to give him ice while Charlie ate his kibble. He got very affectionate with me and was trying to lick my face. He does that when he gets anxious - like he's looking for reassurance. Then when I dropped Charlie off at daycare, but not him he just gave me the saddest look (which he has completely mastered).

This is going to be a tough morning until I know his surgery is over and he's doing ok.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

They know us like a book and are such creatures of habit that even one little thing different and they pick up on it. You and Duke are in my thoughts and prayers today and I'll be watching for an update. I hope you can bring him home today.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Keeping Duke in my thoughts. Look forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They certainly have that look mastered, it is very heartbreaking. 
He was probably sensing that you are nervous about his surgery too.

My thoughts are with you and Duke, prayers his surgery goes well and the results are good news.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is just now having his surgery. He's been there since 7:15 this morning. I can't believe it's taking this long. I won't even be able to bring him home now until 7 or 8 and I have no idea how he's going to be feeling tonight. They said he's doing well during the surgery and will call me when they are done. This has been a very long day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor baby is having such a long day. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Duke and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke is just now having his surgery. He's been there since 7:15 this morning. I can't believe it's taking this long. I won't even be able to bring him home now until 7 or 8 and I have no idea how he's going to be feeling tonight. They said he's doing well during the surgery and will call me when they are done. This has been a very long day.


I am so sorry they are just getting sarted. You'll be bringing him home soon!
Praying for him.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww -sorry they took so long getting him into surgery. I know my vet is never able to give me an exact time. Praying he will be as good as new soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet just called. She said the surgery went well and that I can pick Duke up around 7:30 tonight. The mass was relatively small; only about 4-5 stitches. Pathology report in 5-7 days. I just want to get him home and smother him with love...

ETA: I just wanted to add a big thank you to all of you for your words of encouragement. For some reason the "thank you" button is not visible today, but I wanted you all to know how much I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, this will be a long week for you! Sending prayers and healing sparklies to both of you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad Duke will be home where he belongs soon! Sending great thoughts for benign results!!!!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so happy Duke's surgery went well. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and benign lab results.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad he is out of surgery and hoping for a benign report


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Waiting is the worst! So glad it's over and all went well.

Sending a hug to you both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: So happy the surgery is over and I KNOW you will smother him with love!

7:30 can't come soon enough!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, you had to be a nervous wreck all day just waiting for him to get into surgery. I kept checking all day looking for a status on him. I'm glad it went well and that he has a small incision. He'll be groggy and probably a bit on the hungry side too. I'm glad you can pick him up tonight because WI has a winter storm advisory and we're looking at ice, so IL will probably have some rain/sleet mix too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Oh, you had to be a nervous wreck all day just waiting for him to get into surgery. I kept checking all day looking for a status on him. I'm glad it went well and that he has a small incision. He'll be groggy and probably a bit on the hungry side too. I'm glad you can pick him up tonight because WI has a winter storm advisory and we're looking at ice, so IL will probably have some rain/sleet mix too.




Thanks Kathy! I think they got tired of me calling in to check on his status.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is home lying in his favorite spot. He's pretty out of it. He was very happy to see me.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks good considering he just got out of surgery a couple of hours ago. He won't be that subdued in the morning!! Where is his incision, will he try to lick at it? Should he still have the red bandage on if that is from where the IV was?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KathyL said:


> He looks good considering he just got out of surgery a couple of hours ago. He won't be that subdued in the morning!! Where is his incision, will he try to lick at it? Should he still have the red bandage on if that is from where the IV was?



His incision is right in the center of his chest. He's tried to scratch it twice so I've put a T-shirt on him. I just took the red bandage from his incision off an hour ago. He still hasn't urinated. He's pretty out of it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to have him back, praying for speedy recovery.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Duke's surgery went well and he is home. I am sure he will be less groggy in the morning.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke slept through the night and finally went the bathroom this morning. He's eaten, had water and stolen my boots twice! He's still a bit out of it, but definitely getting his spunk back!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Duke slept through the night and finally went the bathroom this morning. He's eaten, had water and stolen my boots twice! He's still a bit out of it, but definitely getting his spunk back!










Just resting up before we leave. Daycare is going to keep him in a kennel and watch him for me. No play until stitches come out...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great report back, love to read it. Go for mom's boots Duke, those little nasty things assure us that all is good once again.

Just to add it is good he is going to be watched in daycare.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a long day both you and Duke had, really sorry.
Great to hear his surgery went well and he's back home receiving lots of TLC.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread before this morning! I'm so glad Duke got through the surgery well and I'm happy to read he's getting his spunk back!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Duke looks good and with his surgery being so late in the day he might be a little more out of it with some sedation still in his system. Mischief is a good sign, dogs are amazing aren't they.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Boy Duke, get those Boots!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Missed this thread until this morning. Glad to hear that everything is so far so good. My family's sheltie had a lump near his tail that was removed when he was somewhere around 10 or 12 years old. Ended up being a fatty tumor. Was good as new within a few days and he lived to ripe old age of 16 and a half.

Praying for good results and that the wait goes by quickly. Glad that it sounds like he's feeling better this morning.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

jennretz said:


> View attachment 503650
> 
> Just resting up before we leave. Daycare is going to keep him in a kennel and watch him for me. No play until stitches come out...


 
I am just catching up on Duke's situation and am so thankful that you have good news to share. We will continue to pray for a good report back from the vet on his test. Let us know about this handsome boy's report as soon as you know. We love hearing good news. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke slept through the night and finally went the bathroom this morning. He's eaten, had water and stolen my boots twice! He's still a bit out of it, but definitely getting his spunk back!


So glad to hear this!!! Are you thinking of using the crate so he and Charlie don't roughhouse while you are gone?

Sweet picture of him!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear this!!! Are you thinking of using the crate so he and Charlie don't roughhouse while you are gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet picture of him!!



We're going to keep him on the leash. Charlie will still be full days at daycare so he will be tired around 7. My husband promised to be careful and after he saw Duke's stitches I think he will be. It looks a bit rough where the stitches are.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Sounds good, Jenn!!

Watch that he doesn't start chewing or licking where the stitches are. That happened to me when I took TUCKER'S cone OFF when we went to bed. I thought he was sleeping, but he was licking/chewing! Had to take him back to the vet, and he gave him antibiotics, because he was concerned about an infection.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - that's why I put the t-shirt on him. Because of where it's at, he can't lick it. But he can scratch it - we'll see how long that t-shirt lasts before he destroys it. A cone isn't going to protect it just based on where it's at. I'm glad it's closer to the middle and not the shoulder/leg.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Jen, I've just seen this now. So glad Duke got through the op ok, it must have been awful waiting and worrying about him. Fingers crossed his results come back good.

He looks so cute in his t-shirt. Very handy that the daycare will look after him, I wouldn't have thought of asking that. Trying to get them not to play is going to be the toughest!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Hi Jen, I've just seen this now. So glad Duke got through the op ok, it must have been awful waiting and worrying about him. Fingers crossed his results come back good.
> 
> He looks so cute in his t-shirt. Very handy that the daycare will look after him, I wouldn't have thought of asking that. Trying to get them not to play is going to be the toughest!


I thought about keeping him kenneled at home and having a dog walker come in, but that would have been a lot of alone time in the house. I wanted somebody who would notice if he suddenly wasn't doing well. They were more than willing to do it and they love Duke there. He has a way of stealing people's hearts when they meet him


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

You'll be surprised how fast Duke recovers. He'll be his ol self B-4 ya know it. Glad everything turned out good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - that's why I put the t-shirt on him. Because of where it's at, he can't lick it. But he can scratch it - we'll see how long that t-shirt lasts before he destroys it. A cone isn't going to protect it just based on where it's at. I'm glad it's closer to the middle and not the shoulder/leg.


I understand now. My neighbor used a tee shirt on her Golden and put a child's sock on his paw so he couldn't scratch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW....Duke is OUT OF CONTROL FULL OF ENERGY!!!! I love seeing him so much better but this is going to be a very long 2 weeks...

I've tried nose work with him and I've been keeping Charlie mostly under control. So Duke is coming up with things all on his own to get some of this energy out. He took a full on running leap onto the sofa before I even realized what he was going to do.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

jennretz said:


> WOW....Duke is OUT OF CONTROL FULL OF ENERGY!!!! I love seeing him so much better but this is going to be a very long 2 weeks...
> 
> I've tried nose work with him and I've been keeping Charlie mostly under control. So Duke is coming up with things all on his own to get some of this energy out. He took a full on running leap onto the sofa before I even realized what he was going to do.


The night of Max's surgery, there was no rest in his butt till he took himself upstairs and went to bed in his normal spot. I was freaking out, didn't want him to do the stairs, but he paced and paced and wouldn't settle and finally just pushed around me. I curled up beside him on the floor and we both slept. 

He had a lump tested today - came back just fat - so let's take that as a good sign that Duke's will be all good, too!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Great news..but please check your pooch regularly for the fatty tumors..they usually come back and they may come in somewhere else....catch them when their small and get them taken care of.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So glad Duke is back to normal.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Duke is back to normal. Good luck keeping him semi calm for 2 weeks!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to hear that Duke is doing well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did not get much sleep last night. Duke wanted to cuddle so much that he kept pushing me to the end of the bed. I had a sock on him as well because he has started obsessively licking the place where the IV was. He did not like having the sock on. He was full of energy this morning and his old very happy self. Whew....how many more days before he can join daycare again??? Duke with pent up energy is hard.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We got the pathology results back. Duke's lump was a benign hemangioma (growth from the blood vessels) so it is good news this time. However, she said we need to watch Duke closely and if he gets another one we need to get him in sooner vs later as these can be cancerous. Sun exposure is usually what causes this in some dogs. I need to do some more research.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I so glad Duke is recovering well and the lump was benign!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay, Duke!
I knew it was gonna be good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> We got the pathology results back. Duke's lump was a benign hemangioma (growth from the blood vessels) so it is good news this time. However, she said we need to watch Duke closely and if he gets another one we need to get him in sooner vs later as these can be cancerous. Sun exposure is usually what causes this in some dogs. I need to do some more research.


I am so glad to hear the good news for Duke and you. Our Smooch loved the sun-she used to sun bathe.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

jennretz said:


> We got the pathology results back. Duke's lump was a benign hemangioma (growth from the blood vessels) so it is good news this time. However, she said we need to watch Duke closely and if he gets another one we need to get him in sooner vs later as these can be cancerous. Sun exposure is usually what causes this in some dogs. I need to do some more research.


Oh man, thanks for this good news. We are so happy for Duke. When you are only 3 it is so hard to understand why our boys and girls are affected with disease. I examine Bentley everyday to make sure he does not have lumps etc that I do not know about. He is only 20 months old but I have found two lumps on him which all turned out to be okay. I think this is just what we have to do with this breed. GOD gave us eyes and hands to use for all things so we have to do what our dogs cannot do. Our best to you Jennretz in keeping Duke healthy and safe. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really pleased to hear that the lump was benign and that Duke is back to his happy self.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad it is a good news, hope it never shows up again.
Hugs to sweet Duke.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Thinking of you and Duke!! How is Charlie behaving?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Thinking of you and Duke!! How is Charlie behaving?


Charlie is an angel compared to Duke right now! LOL. He's still playing daycare and he's tired around 7:00 and just wants to curl up next to you. Duke, on the other hand, keeps trying to get Charlie to play with him and he's very insistent! Appt is set for next Thursday (week from today) to get the stitches out. Then Duke can play again. Think we'll be doing some nose work again tonight.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, Jenn-

I thought I was subscribed to this thread, but I must not have been. It passed me by for days. I am so glad to check in and find out the good news. I am so happy!

Deb


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I never heard of that hemangioma ??? I'll have to look that up too. Poor Duke, he has to be climbing up the walls. It's supposed to be nice Sunday through Tuesday so maybe some nice long walks in fresh air will help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is an angel compared to Duke right now! LOL. He's still playing daycare and he's tired around 7:00 and just wants to curl up next to you. Duke, on the other hand, keeps trying to get Charlie to play with him and he's very insistent! Appt is set for next Thursday (week from today) to get the stitches out. Then Duke can play again. Think we'll be doing some nose work again tonight.


I bet Duke can't wait to get his stitches out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, great you got the results back so quickly too. 

You could wrap the place where he got the IV with Vet Wrap/ tape instead of using the sock if you want. It's similar to an ace bandage.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/3M-Vet-Wrap-inch-Color/dp/B001AV5B70[/ame]


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wonderful news, great you got the results back so quickly too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Sandy. He finally started leaving it alone. He's definitely feeling better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did a little research on hemangiomas and thought this link was a nice overview of what it actually is.

Animal Reference Pathology - Veterinarian In Salt Lake City, UT USA :: Cutaneous Hemangioma


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jenn, thanks for sharing that information, good and interesting read.

Good to hear he's leaving the IV site alone today. 
I keep a bottle of Vetericyn on hand, it works great.

Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Sandy. I think it would be good to have some Vetericyn on hand. Duke had 2 hot spots last year as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It works great on a multitude of things. 
I decided to give it a try about a year or two ago, so glad I did.
I will always have a bottle of this on hand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Sandy. I think it would be good to have some Vetericyn on hand. Duke had 2 hot spots last year as well.


Just checking in on Duke and Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has been gagging this morning. Spoke to vet and we are going to discontinue the pain med (rimadyl). The surgery sight looks fine. Am going to do smaller more frequent meals and mix sweet potato or pumpkin with his kibble. Because of his food allergies its very hard to go bland.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I did a little research on hemangiomas and thought this link was a nice overview of what it actually is.
> 
> Animal Reference Pathology - Veterinarian In Salt Lake City, UT USA :: Cutaneous Hemangioma


 Thanks for sharing, hope Duke had a good day today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ended up going to the vet today. She's not sure how much of Duke's problem is nausea and how much is his throat is bothered from the tube on Monday. So we're trying a couple of things. We've discontinued the rimadyl (pain med), am going to run the vaporizer every night and do some steam showers to help. The vet said it's very important for him to be moving around and getting everything out of his system. She wants me to make sure he's getting walks everyday which is hard during the week while he's kenneled at daycare. I might see if they can do something about that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you had to take him to the vet today and hope steam showers help him. Maybe daycare can do something about walks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is doing better. Vaporizer, softened food, steam showers and honey seem to be helping 







= duke's steam shower, but can't really see the steam....







= stitches are healing nicely


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

His eyes could melt the snowdrifts in my backyard! I hope he begins to feel better this week.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KathyL said:


> His eyes could melt the snowdrifts in my backyard! I hope he begins to feel better this week.


Those eyes are what get him out of a lot of trouble. He turns them on and off at the drop of a switch.  I think he was just born knowing that....LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad sweet Duke is doing better and all these things are helping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke is doing better. Vaporizer, softened food, steam showers and honey seem to be helping
> 
> View attachment 505633
> = duke's steam shower, but can't really see the steam....
> ...


Jenn: Duke has a wonderful Mom. Hope he's feeling better soon. I remember our Snobear had cough for about a week after surgery. Vet thought it was the tube they put down his throat during surgery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both Duke and Charlie are in cones!!! I was so excited to get Duke's stitches out today so he can start playing again at daycare and with Charlie. I had taken Duke in last Saturday for a check up because he was making weird sounds in his throat. They decided his throat was irritated from the surgery. While we were there he rubbed his bum against the floor and had his anal glands expressed. They were completely full. I noticed on Sunday that he kept licking his bum, but didn't take him in because I knew he had an appointment tonight. Well, he has the largest hot spot around his rear and along his tail. I feel so bad for him.

Charlie has been waking me up the past few nights (multiple times) rubbing his ears, eyes and nose. It sounded like drums on the floor. His eyes are getting red from rubbing so much. Vet thinks he has allergies too. So he's starting on Clariton and the cone while we're sleeping.

These guys keep me on my toes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is one unhappy boy!


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Your poor guys! I absolutely hate the dreaded cone  Murphy gets his off tomorrow and I can not wait and I know my other dog feels the same as well! I can't even imagine having two in cones at once- hang in there


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodness, you guys need a break! Poor babies, hope they get better soon.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate to say it, but poor Duke still looks adorable in the cone. It's that T-shirt that does it. Every time I see him in it, it just kills me. He looks like a little boy in his jammies!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Poor Duke. Misery at both ends.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> I hate to say it, but poor Duke still looks adorable in the cone. It's that T-shirt that does it. Every time I see him in it, it just kills me. He looks like a little boy in his jammies!!!
> 
> NewfieMom



He's now graduated from the tshirt to boxer briefs...LOL 

I bet he's thinking the tshirt was bad enough BUT NOW THIS!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, poor Duke and poor you, hoping he starts to feel better and that you can all have a more relaxing weekend together.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has found a way to get around the cone so I had to go the next size up. It's purple and he's really disgusted with it. I'll try to get a picture of him later...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww Jenn, so sorry the boys are going through a rough time. 
Duke looks so cute in the boxer shorts.......

Hope they're both doing better soon.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending your boys waves of mega healing wishes!
If only we could speed up time just a little


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Both Duke and Charlie are in cones!!! I was so excited to get Duke's stitches out today so he can start playing again at daycare and with Charlie. I had taken Duke in last Saturday for a check up because he was making weird sounds in his throat. They decided his throat was irritated from the surgery. While we were there he rubbed his bum against the floor and had his anal glands expressed. They were completely full. I noticed on Sunday that he kept licking his bum, but didn't take him in because I knew he had an appointment tonight. Well, he has the largest hot spot around his rear and along his tail. I feel so bad for him.
> 
> Charlie has been waking me up the past few nights (multiple times) rubbing his ears, eyes and nose. It sounded like drums on the floor. His eyes are getting red from rubbing so much. Vet thinks he has allergies too. So he's starting on Clariton and the cone while we're sleeping.
> 
> These guys keep me on my toes.


Oh, my God, Jenn, you should do have your hands full!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Update on Charlie: the clariton seems to be helping his allergies. He 's been a very fun playful pup this weekend. Did great on his first long walk of the spring this morning. He took time to sniff and smell around. Usually he 's all business. 

Update on Duke: the surgery site looks really good. It 's healing nicely. The hot spot seems to be bothering him more than the surgery did. It is starting to scab up and the area is quite large :-( I wish I had caught it earlier. I knew something was up with his rear as early as Sun, but didn't think it was urgent. He had a scheduled appt. that I decided to wait for. i shouldn't have...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> Update on Charlie: the clariton seems to be helping his allergies. He 's been a very fun playful pup this weekend. Did great on his first long walk of the spring this morning. He took time to sniff and smell around. Usually he 's all business.
> 
> Update on Duke: the surgery site looks really good. It 's healing nicely. The hot spot seems to be bothering him more than the surgery did. It is starting to scab up and the area is quite large :-( I wish I had caught it earlier. I knew something was up with his rear as early as Sun, but didn't think it was urgent. He had a scheduled appt. that I decided to wait for. i shouldn't have...


Jenn: Everything will be fine. You're doing the best you can. Kisses to Duke and Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke's hotspot is looking much better! We actually didn't need the cone as much yesterday. He's a smart boy and he started to put 2 & 2 together and realized licking that area meant cone! You can tell it's painful, but he's such a stoic dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke's hotspot is looking much better! We actually didn't need the cone as much yesterday. He's a smart boy and he started to put 2 & 2 together and realized licking that area meant cone! You can tell it's painful, but he's such a stoic dog.


So glad that Duke's hotspot is better!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> You can tell it's painful, but he's such a stoic dog.


He is *such* a good boy, Jenn! Hug him for me!

Deb


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke had a great day today. Daycare said he spent the whole day playing and didn't keep licking himself! Yeah!!!! He just seems to be getting back to his happy self. His hot spot is starting to clear up. I think one to two more nights with the cone and he'll be good as new


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just snuggling with the toys he stole from Charlie


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a sweetie, glad Duke's feeling better. Having 2 in cones is a lot -- sounds like they are both on the mend.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

So glad to hear that. Go get em Duke, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren said:


> What a sweetie, glad Duke's feeling better. Having 2 in cones is a lot -- sounds like they are both on the mend.



Charlie only needed cone for a couple nights. The clariton seems to be helping him with his symptoms.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Duke is doing well!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Duke is just so _*adorable*_. I love all dogs, but seeing one who looks like Duke-like a little child in his pajamas or with his stuffed animals (even if he actually stole them from Charlie)-just does me in. I really want to stress that like some other posters (Danny comes to mind) I get drawn to little opossums and coyotes and raccoons although I don't want them hurting my dogs. I could love any dog, no matter how battered or old. I love their hearts. But Duke just grabs me!!! Beautiful, lovely boy!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news about Duke, really good to see he's feeling better and back to enjoying life.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Duke is just so _*adorable*_. I love all dogs, but seeing one who looks like Duke-like a little child in his pajamas or with his stuffed animals (even if he actually stole them from Charlie)-just does me in. I really want to stress that like some other posters (Danny comes to mind) I get drawn to little opossums and coyotes and raccoons although I don't want them hurting my dogs. I could love any dog, no matter how battered or old. I love their hearts. But Duke just grabs me!!! Beautiful, lovely boy!
> 
> NewfieMom


Thanks Deb! I know I'm biased, but I do think there is something in Duke that just makes people love him. Maybe it's the sad eyes


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Yowza, you've been through it, you poor thing! Please don't second guess yourself...we all do the best we can. 

They really are cupcakes...loving the boxers. Hope you can now have an easy time if it for a long, long time!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I started another thread at the link below. Apparently there is a pretty large outbreak of canine influenza and/or kennel cough (depends on how vet is diagnosing) in the Chicago area. I just found out there has been one confirmed case at the daycare I use and two other local daycares may close temporarily because they have so many cases. I'm pulling my guys for the next week until we see how many more cases are going to hit my daycare. At least they are proactively addressing it. They are assessing every dog that gets dropped off, not accepting new dogs for any service for the next few weeks and any dog that seems to be lethargic or running a temperature will be sent home. Because of the incubation period though, a dog could have it before he/she shows symptoms. My vet advised pulling Duke and Charlie, especially since Duke had surgery and fighting a hot spot.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...l-cough-outbreak-western-chicago-suburbs.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I started another thread at the link below. Apparently there is a pretty large outbreak of canine influenza and/or kennel cough (depends on how vet is diagnosing) in the Chicago area. I just found out there has been one confirmed case at the daycare I use and two other local daycares may close temporarily because they have so many cases. I'm pulling my guys for the next week until we see how many more cases are going to hit my daycare. At least they are proactively addressing it. They are assessing every dog that gets dropped off, not accepting new dogs for any service for the next few weeks and any dog that seems to be lethargic or running a temperature will be sent home. Because of the incubation period though, a dog could have it before he/she shows symptoms. My vet advised pulling Duke and Charlie, especially since Duke had surgery and fighting a hot spot.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...l-cough-outbreak-western-chicago-suburbs.html


Jenn: Thanks for letting us know about this. I would pull them from daycare, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - my vet also strongly recommended staying away from dog parks. I don't tend to go to dog parks, but they suspect that is where this may have started.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I just read through the thread. So happy Dukes growth was benign!!
Best wishes!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I read through this thread as well and was so relieved that it was benign. I have been meaning to get back on here and ask about Duke but I have been so busy with school that I kept forgetting! I'm sorry I couldn't provide you with information back when you asked for it (I think it was in January or Feb) but it sounds like things went really well for you and your boy. 

Lumps and bumps... such a pain in the butt!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Florabora said:


> I read through this thread as well and was so relieved that it was benign. I have been meaning to get back on here and ask about Duke but I have been so busy with school that I kept forgetting! I'm sorry I couldn't provide you with information back when you asked for it (I think it was in January or Feb) but it sounds like things went really well for you and your boy.
> 
> Lumps and bumps... such a pain in the butt!



I think I worried too much leading up to it. He recovered quite nicely. The hot spot he developed on his bum and tale bothered him far more than the recovery from surgery. He finally got a bath today. He was starting to smell pretty doggy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

SadiesWorld said:


> I just read through the thread. So happy Dukes growth was benign!!
> Best wishes!



Thank you...even though I had been told not to worry I still did. I didn't realize how much until the vet confirmed it was benign....


----------

